# 2x4 in Lawson Culvert - Clear Creek



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

We removed this hunk of timber tonight. It was about 6"X6"X8' and the culvert is once again clean!


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

awesome. thanks!


----------

